# Adjusting Brompton Brakes



## berylthebrompton (6 Feb 2016)

Hi. Living in hilly Bristol I need my brakes to be the best they can be. I am comfortable with adjusting the cable tension both at the calliper end and the brake levers, but I wanted to check everything on the calliper is okay.

I have used the centreing screw to make sure the pads are an equal distance each side from the rim - but I wondered how tight the pictured screw should be? If its too tight will it stop the arms moving freely? Too loose and the arms may not move at all? Cheers, James.


----------



## Brommyboy (8 Feb 2016)

I have never found the need to adjust the screw depicted. The factory setting has always proved correct.


----------



## jay clock (8 Feb 2016)

Brommyboy said:


> I have never found the need to adjust the screw depicted. The factory setting has always proved correct.


+1 after a couple of years and a couple of thousand km


----------



## 12boy (8 Feb 2016)

I am with jay clock on the bolt you have indicated. I have 3 years and maybe 5000 miles on the Brompton and I haven't touched the bolt in question. The bolt that goes through the fork and holds the brake onto the fork is how I adjust the centering of the brake. I get it snug enough to keep the brake on but allow a little looseness so it can be corrected. If I knock it out of center somehow, I simply adjust it manually. BTW I am thinking of getting a couple of cable splitters ala Moulton so I can release the brakes without loosening the brake cable bolt. This way I can remove/install the wheel with the tire fully inflated. Has anyone tried this?


----------

